# Newbie from Illinois!



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

p.s. i had to remove the websites you mentioned as thats not allowed on the forum. but hey, your new so its no biggie  just be sure to read the forum rules. hope you have fun posting and i look forward to seeing some pics of your horses


----------



## NorthernDust (Mar 26, 2008)

haha, oops.  Knew I'd make a mistake! So...even if I link back to this site, I can't put outside links?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

NorthernDust said:


> haha, oops.  Knew I'd make a mistake! So...even if I link back to this site, I can't put outside links?


you can put a link of there is a link to this site on the linked site


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------

